# I've been busy...



## pat.y (Mar 30, 2016)

Hope it's ok to post a hobby photo here. Just finished sewing this baby quilt


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh pat.y - that's lovely!


----------



## pat.y (Mar 30, 2016)

Been a very long job with Xmas and all sorts of birthdays and things along the way. Just need to sell the blooming thing now.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2016)

Very impressive pat!


----------



## Carolg (Mar 30, 2016)

It's lovely.what a lot of work


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 30, 2016)

It's beautiful Pat.y, oh that I had the patience


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 30, 2016)

That's gorgeous @pat.y. I bet the recipients will be delighted with it.


----------



## pat.y (Mar 30, 2016)

THere are no actual recipients. I sew for pleasure and hope that occasionally someone buys something. I just ask for what it cost me. I make jewellery too.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 31, 2016)

I wish I had a creative streak like that. Its lovely.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 31, 2016)

You are a very talented lady @pat.y


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 31, 2016)

That is gorgeous! Well done you, I wish I could do stuff like that! My grandma knits baby clothes and donates them to charity. She'll do jumpers, booties, mittens and hats all different colours, patterns and sizes!


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 31, 2016)

@pat.y - I think that you look like someone who would appreciate my business cards.

The bottom right one says: procraftination: the art of avoiding the activities of daily living in order to work on craft projects.
Also, what do you think these are going to be

They have holes in the bottom (deliberately) and no theyre not flower pots!


----------



## Annette (Mar 31, 2016)

Water clocks


----------



## Bloden (Apr 1, 2016)

Oooh, that's lovely, Pat.y. You and Susan are really talented!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2016)

OK, here's something I made, see if you can guess what they are


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 1, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Water clocks



nope!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh Northie!  There is a whole new world out there you know!


----------



## Robin (Apr 1, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> nope!


Lampshades?


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> Lampshades?


nope - though slightly warmer than water clocks


----------



## pat.y (Apr 1, 2016)

And a crochet blanket I made to order


----------



## Annette (Apr 1, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> nope - though slightly warmer than water clocks


Ceramic heaters  (well,theyre warm, at least )


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 1, 2016)

pat.y said:


> And a crochet blanket I made to order


Did you also make your customer a pair of sunglasses through which to view the finished product? 

Still, very pretty. This forum has some wonderfully talented people.


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 1, 2016)

The object is now complete and ready to be dried for firing. It is in the correct position for use.


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 1, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Ceramic heaters  (well,theyre warm, at least )



Now there's a thought for the future


----------



## pat.y (Apr 1, 2016)

You are clever Susan, I can't imagine the mess I would make with clay !


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> View attachment 1158  The object is now complete and ready to be dried for firing. It is in the correct position for use.


It's a fancy shield for putting over the Diabetes Fairy's head to stop her from scratching her ears  What do I win?


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> It's a fancy shield for putting over the Diabetes Fairy's head to stop her from scratching her ears  What do I win?



Wrong! but I do like the idea. I'll have to make you a medal.

Maybe I should make something to contain her and her evil habits 



pat.y said:


> You are clever Susan, I can't imagine the mess I would make with clay !



You can't imagine the mess I make either! When the Diabetes Fairy came to stay she got plastered in clay. I'm very impressed by your crochet - I just end up with a big knot, when I try


----------



## Annette (Apr 2, 2016)

OH said 'is it for bees?' Ummm...Im not sure what the bees would do with it...


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 2, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> @pat.y - I think that you look like someone who would appreciate my business cards.
> 
> The bottom right one says: procraftination: the art of avoiding the activities of daily living in order to work on craft projects.
> Also, what do you think these are going to beView attachment 1146
> ...


 Birdfeeders?


----------



## Annette (Apr 2, 2016)

A wind chime? Like, when the wind blows across the gap, it creates a noise out the horn?


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 3, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> OH said 'is it for bees?' Ummm...Im not sure what the bees would do with it...


no!


Alan.tnh said:


> Birdfeeders?


no!!


Annette Anderson said:


> A wind chime? Like, when the wind blows across the gap, it creates a noise out the horn?


no!!! but sound does come out of the horn...


----------



## Annette (Apr 6, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> no!
> 
> no!!
> 
> no!!! but sound does come out of the horn...


Come on then, I'm out of ideas. What is it?


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 6, 2016)

You fit your smartphone in the slot and it acts as a loudspeaker. The charging lead goes through the small hole at the back. Its still got to be glazed. I might have to make a little dog to sit inside it... Showing my age again!


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 6, 2016)

wow I could have guessed all day and not come up with that, well done.


----------



## Annette (Apr 7, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> You fit your smartphone in the slot and it acts as a loudspeaker. The charging lead goes through the small hole at the back.View attachment 1178 Its still got to be glazed. I might have to make a little dog to sit inside it... Showing my age again!


That is soooooo cool!


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 7, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> That is soooooo cool!



thanks


----------



## Annette (Apr 8, 2016)

Do you sell your amazing creations? If so, where?


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 8, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Do you sell your amazing creations? If so, where?



yes I do, on folksy.com and etsy.com. These are the first loudspeakers so they haven't made it that far yet. On my website artisandt1.co.uk there are links to those shops. We're busy trying to create our own shop so we don't have to pay folksy and etsy a cut! Paypal takes quite enough


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 8, 2016)

Pat.y! I am crocheting! Done 3 squares!


----------



## Val999 (Apr 9, 2016)

Lovely Pat. I knit for a charity called Knit for Peace. They will take any garments you choose to make and will find a home for them. I also do cross stitch pictures.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 9, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> nope!


Yarn containers to stop them wandering around the room?


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> OK, here's something I made, see if you can guess what they are
> 
> I like the idea of these.


----------



## pat.y (Apr 18, 2016)

It's nearly summer ! Quilting season is over for me and Jewellery making begins. First statement necklace. BTW all my jewellery is made from semi precious gems. this one is printed Mother of Pearl. Have to supplement the state pension somehow.


----------

